# Kubota T1460



## Walter119 (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is an after-market source for Kubota parts? I need to replace the bearing assemblies on the mower deck of a Kubota T1460. I would like to replace the entire assemblies for both blades. Any help appreciated.


----------

